
Ask HN: As a hacker and “math person”, how do I learn about finance? - mrkgnao
I&#x27;m not exactly looking for textbooks, but more along the lines of information-heavy material to learn what &quot;derivatives&quot; and &quot;options&quot; and the like are.
======
techman9
Investopedia is quite a good resource
[http://www.investopedia.com/](http://www.investopedia.com/) as are just news
organizations like [http://moringstar.com](http://moringstar.com) and The
Motley Fool.

Also, this isn't _quite_ what you're looking for, but I've been listening to
the Marketplace podcast recently from NPR and really enjoy the accessible
coverage of complex financial topics. Kai Ryssdal's voice is very soothing as
well. I highly recommend it.

------
rdlecler1
I think you need to narrow the scope of your question. It's like saying I'm in
finance and I want to learn about computers. You'd say, do you what to know
how to code, the history of computers, do you want to know how to work with
operating systems do you want to fix computers.

First I'd ask what you want to learn finance for. Do you want to be a banker,
do you want to be a stock trader, do you want to know economic theory, do you
want to understand particular asset classes, do you want to just be better
with your own finance. Micro macro? Once you narrow it down you can find some
literature on the sub topic.

~~~
mrkgnao
I'm mostly interested in the kind of work a lot of Haskell/OCaml users do as
"quants".

~~~
clappski
Is say your first step would be to understand the mechanics of trading
(exchange, OTC, speculative arbitrage trading). Then, you'd need both a broad
understanding of different asset classes and instruments and a deep
understanding on where you want to focus (i.e. macroeconomics would need you
to grok instruments like FX swaps). Then you need to learn the mathematical
models on how to price these instruments and how to derive their value.

I would recommend reading 'Options, Futures and Other Derivatives' as a
starting point, and getting the companion solution booklet so you can check
your assignment answers.

~~~
9NRtKyP4
Yes. Hull is the canonical, if dry, text graduates in banks are told to read.

------
f_allwein
For personal finance, I find The Automatic Millionaire gives usful and
pragmatic advice:
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/621.The_Automatic_Million...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/621.The_Automatic_Millionaire)

------
peller
First, a cautionary quote from "the bible," _Reminiscences of a Stock
Operator_ :

"Of course the same things happen in all speculative markets. The message of
the tape is the same. That will be perfectly plain to anyone who will take the
trouble to think. He will find if he asks himself questions and considers
conditions, that the answers will supply themselves directly. But people never
take the trouble to ask questions, leave alone seeking answers. The average
American is from Missouri everywhere and at all times except when he goes to
the brokers' offices and looks at the tape, whether it is stocks or
commodities. _The one game of all games that really requires study before
making a play is the one he goes into without his usual highly intelligent
preliminary and precautionary doubts. He will risk half his fortune in the
stock market with less reflection than he devotes to the selection of a
medium-priced automobile._ " (Emphasis mine.)

A good place to start might be by reading the Market Wizards series by Jack
Schwager. (There are 4, all highly recommended.) Take note of the traders
whose views you identify with, and research them, their strategies, and follow
their recommendations down the rabbit hole.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/966769.Market_Wizards](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/966769.Market_Wizards)

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/787719.The_New_Market_Wi...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/787719.The_New_Market_Wizards)

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/164131.Stock_Market_Wiza...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/164131.Stock_Market_Wizards)

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13664829-hedge-fund-
mark...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13664829-hedge-fund-market-
wizards)

------
hourislate
Youtube, reddit/r/options, [http://www.cboe.com/](http://www.cboe.com/), etc .
Plenty of resources online.

------
tmaly
If you want to learn about investing, there are plenty of books out by
Benjamin Graham on value investing.

If your looking to learn how the back end processes work, Trading & Exchanges
by Larry Harris is a good book to start with.

------
ericzawo
I think for a Hollywood movie, The Big Short has a lot of great tidbits of
information and lessons in the housing market, especially if you're in North
America. Worth watching when you're unwinding from all that learning. :)

------
allthingsapi
[https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-
fi...](https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-finance)

------
WheelsAtLarge
For options try:
[https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/learn](https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/learn). It
takes some time commitment.

------
achievingApathy
I actually found several YouTube videos that covered some of the more complex
things I had questions about.

------
YuriNiyazov
Wilmotts CQF program. Expensive but totally worth it

